# most hiked mt in the world



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 2, 2006)

I came upon a surprising bit of trivia today. What is the most climbed/hiked mountain in the world?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 2, 2006)

Mount Fuji?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 2, 2006)

YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> Mount Fuji?



Makes sense but your on the wrong continent.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 2, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Makes sense but your on the wrong continent.



I only google after answering trivia questions.  I see the answer you are looking for.  My other two choices(Old Rag Mountain, Breackneck Ridge) would  be in the top 10, but yours I would not have guessed since I have not been there.  As for your #1 spot it seems that there is still a bit of debate whether it or my guess is the actual top dog.

Anyway I prefer to hike the worlds "lesser" hiked peaks


----------



## pepsi (Mar 2, 2006)

I have heard it said that Mount Monadnock was second after Fuji. 
Has it moved into first?


----------



## roark (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a hard time buying it. Keene - near monadnock - also claims to have the widest main st... again I'm skeptical.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 2, 2006)

The two most common answers are Monadnock and Fuji.  Neither claim has a whole lot of documentation, nor does anyone really define "mountain" so it's a bit of a though experiment more than anything else.

 -dave-


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 2, 2006)

i heard that mount monadnock recently surpased mount fuji.  but as dave mentions, this kinda thing is hard to back up.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 2, 2006)

According to Google Earth, Mt Manadnock is the most hiked/climbed mountain in the world. I have always known that it was a popular hike but not that popular. That's good enough for me.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 3, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> According to Google Earth, Mt Manadnock is the most hiked/climbed mountain in the world. I have always known that it was a popular hike but not that popular. That's good enough for me.


But they're just repeating the same thing without any data to back it up.  That has the same weight as Killington saying they're the best mountain in the East. 

 -dave-


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it Monadnock?


----------



## KevinB (Mar 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Is it Monadnock?


the answer is Monadnock, it use to be Fuji until the tram/busline was put in. Fuji is now the most visited. Funny because I hiked Monadnock for the first time last year, and the year before I took the tram out to Mt. Fuji. I will have to post a photo of me eating the black egg for good luck by the sulfur springs with fuji in the background.


edit: I have no idea, every site says something different. : )


----------



## Mark_151 (Mar 3, 2006)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> But they're just repeating the same thing without any data to back it up.  That has the same weight as Killington saying they're the best mountain in the East.
> 
> -dave-




It isn't?!?!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 3, 2006)

Okay, so I am flying around New England checking some stuff out, courtesy of Google Earth, I do it a couple of times a week, I know some of you do it too. 

 I see this mountain off to the distance, kinda by itself and big. As I fly over the text pops up "Mt Monadnock, the most climbed mountain in the world". I'm thinking, wow, I would have never thought that. 

All this talk about Mt Fuji got me curious so I checked out a bunch of sites and Mt Fuji is a cool looking mountain. None of the resources I looked at, including the official Mt Fuji site, said it was the world's most climbed mountain. Perhaps they don't get Almanac over there. They  say the people there are friendly. 

So, unless someone comes up with documentation showing a mountain other than Mt Manadnock as being the most climbed/hiked in the world, Mt Manadnock it is. All hail Mt Manadnock. 

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it - some country western singer


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.tmclark.com/monadnock.html
http://amcstore.outdoors.org/AB1805000/showdetl.cfm/Product_ID/672/DID/8
http://www.qcc.mass.edu/brink/Trav-rec/mt_monad/about_mt.htm
http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/1015/gfu.htm
http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/White_Mountains_(New_Hampshire)
http://angeles.sierraclub.org/hps/archives/hps01469.htm
http://outside.away.com/outside/magazine/0398/9803updown.html

As you can see, lots of folks claim Fuji, lots claim Monadnock.  No one gives any figures except the occasional 125,000 visitors for Mondadnock which is probably only people who signed in, but may not have climbed or summitted.  It's a fun claim, and it's probably close to the truth, but without more details it's just a slogan.

But it's a fun climb, by any route.

 -dave-


----------



## pedxing (Mar 4, 2006)

The estimates I've heard for Fuji are over 200,000/year and 5,000 per day in July and August.    On my second descent from Fuji (1997), I saw a line of people coming up the mountain at dusk that seemed to wind for miles.   It has been an astonishingly overhiked mountain.  For those Japanese who still believe, it is a sacred pilgrimage - for those who don't it's still something of a pilgrimage.

I'm curious to know how much recent changes in transportation have changed the foot traffic up the mountain.  Of course almost all foot traffic had been starting about halfway up the mountain - so advocates for other mountains as the most hiked could claim that people who climbed Fuji weren't really climbing the whole mountain.  Still we conside a peak bagged even when the trail doesn't start at the very base of the mountain - and the net elevation gain of nearly 5K makes for a substantial hike.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 9, 2006)

Its Monadnock from what Ive heard and I believe it. My school system sends every JH/ High school kid there every year (thats close to 4000 kids and teachers) and thats just on one day in June. I remember going when I was younger and there were always a ton of people there.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the last couple times I climbed Monadnock I had the summit to myself.

On the other hand, on Columbus Day weekend, with good weather, you'll find people covering the top "like flies on a big pile of [poop]," as my old friend Bob succinctly put it.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the most hiked single trail in the world would have to be Piper on Chocorua. That one is ridiculous :roll: .
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd have to think Tuckerman ravine would give a run for it's money at least as far as the headwall, between skiers & hikers.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2006)

tucks isn't really a summit though  the TRT has one thing against it that monadnock doesn't: a lot of people bag any mount washington hiking when the weather is bad.  but more people hike to tucks in the winter than climb monadnock, so that could be a factor as well...


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 14, 2006)

True but the NH Ph only was asking about trails.   

There probably is a urban or suburban trail that might count.  The summit of the Zugspitze, the highest point in Germany is just 15-30 feet away from the Observation deck.  That observation deck is reach by people who leave town via trails, tram & train.  If you count that little trail, it would be in contention.  If I remember right the Crawford Path does go to the Summit of Mt. Washington  (as part of the AT from the Webster Cliff Junction) so train & car tourist are just walking that little bit on the C-path.  The Trinity Heights Connector then goes from the Summit to it's terminus at the junction of the Gulfside, a distance I believe of just .1 making it (I think) the shortest trail in NH)  the THC was only established so the AT could go over the summit of Washington.  Previously it went from C-Path to Gulfside to Osgood which meant that before the THC only Madison & Pierce were the only summits in the Preseidentials the AT crossed.


----------

